# This guy is awesome.



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/w/Greg-Howe_Hot-Rock-Licks?v=d5UEwwwD_T4&search=Greg Howe

I want this video.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 14, 2006)

yeah he rocks and is currently Playing with Christena Agulara ( or how ever you spell it and do not care to know really) befor ethat In Sync.....He lives in Easton Pa where he teaches here in Philly too.. I took two lessons from him very cool guy...I worked on Phraseing with him. check out his Band Howe II with his brother urber Kool!...I prefered Vinnie Moores teaching to His but Like them both equally!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2006)

Christina Aguilera? Wow, good for him. Yeah, I was amazed when I spotted this and started watching it. I've always know he was good, but never seen an instructional vid of him. 

That is cool that you took two lessons from him -wow! He does have nice phrasing. 

I'll have to check out Howe II 

Tried to search for some Tony MacAlpine footage. Nothing besides a clip of him with Vai in Astoria which I already have.


----------



## Scott (Jan 16, 2006)

Is it just me, or does YouTube load extremely slowly...


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

Only for wronghanded freaks like you, sir.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2006)

Works pretty quick for me.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 16, 2006)

HA!!! What a great intro! This guy is one bad muthah.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2006)

Anybody know what guitar he's using in the vid?


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> Only for wronghanded freaks like you, sir.



Spoken like a true man.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 16, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Anybody know what guitar he's using in the vid?


Isn't it one of them Fat Strats or Heavy Metal STRATS?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like a strat. Washburn maybe?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 16, 2006)

Shawn said:


> It looks like a strat. Washburn maybe?


No I was right
http://freespace.virgin.net/john.blackman4/hm.htm


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice, Paolo. ^ 

He used ESP for a while -I really like those ESP guitars of his.

Now, I noticed him using Suhr Guitars.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 16, 2006)

greg howe is amazing, thought alot of ppl knew about him.


----------



## Chris D (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, he's been around... remember "Hackett & Howe"?


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 16, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> Yeah, he's been around... remember "Hackett & Howe"?



I believe that was Yes guitarst Steve Howe, not Greg. Steve's a monster, too, but a little different style.


----------



## Ken (Feb 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I believe that was Yes guitarst Steve Howe, not Greg. Steve's a monster, too, but a little different style.



lmao. Just a leeettle bit different.


----------



## Chris D (Feb 16, 2006)

D-UH!!! my bad 
Blame my drug-addled years


----------



## Shawn (Feb 16, 2006)

Im going to hi-jack my own thread to say that Tony MacAlpine is more awesome than Greg Howe.

I think I like Tony more than Greg lately, Tony has been inspiring me as not just a guitarist but a musician. The guy is a musical genious let alone his skills on the guitar, keyboards and acoustic piano, his compositions are brilliant.

Sadly, no vids of him 

I have this vid right here, this guy is amazing----> http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=B9_i7Fn7biQ&search=eric johnson


----------



## Nik (Feb 16, 2006)

I love this guy-his hands and technique look very much like mine, which gives me inspiration that maybe with enough practice I might get good


----------



## Shawn (Feb 16, 2006)

Who...Howe or MacAlpine?


----------



## Nik (Feb 16, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Who...Howe or MacAlpine?



Howe, based on the video posted in the first thread.

But I agree that MacAlpine is a genius, and I admire the fact that he can do crazy stuff on the piano as well. I would venture as far as to say that, in terms of sheer technical skill, MacAlpine is better than Vai, even though he works for Vai. I need to get more of his stuff, I only have Planet X's Moonbabies (and there are some of parts that I don't like. Some of the songs are kind of like "Hey look, I can play stuff in 19/16 time" and not a whole lot more to me... Maybe I just haven't given it enough time. I dig MacAlpine's DiMeola influence though.)

But yeah


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 16, 2006)

Nik said:


> I love this guy-his hands and technique look very much like mine, which gives me inspiration that maybe with enough practice I might get good



I could practice for the rest of my life and not be that good. I've seen Howe a couple of times, and he's just nuts...

Mac's a better technician, though - than just about anybody, really.


----------



## Ken (Feb 16, 2006)

Howe is amazing. He's more my kind of player. He's like Richie Kotzen; Chops with feel. Mac is too clinical for me, but I also admit he's amazing. I had a couple of his solo releases when I was much, much younger. Still wish I had a little Edge of Insanity to listen to.


----------



## Nik (Feb 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I could practice for the rest of my life and not be that good. I've seen Howe a couple of times, and he's just nuts...
> 
> Mac's a better technician, though - than just about anybody, really.



Thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## Shawn (Feb 16, 2006)

Nik said:


> I would venture as far as to say that, in terms of sheer technical skill, MacAlpine is better than Vai, even though he works for Vai. I need to get more of his stuff


 100%


----------

